# Thor's lawn journal 2018



## Thor865

Figured I'd start one like everyone else and it'll at least give me a history to look back on and reference.

New construction bought 1 year ago. Fescue seed and couple weeks ago I had landscape company install in ground irrigation hunter mp and rotors and Tifgrand sod ~ 6000sqft. I'm in transition area so as of now it has rooted well to underlying soil. Can't pull up by hand.

I have weed issues between seams as is expected.

It hasn't greened up totally but is showing good growth despite the hot and cold days we've had the last two weeks.

Some questions I have for timeline.

I planned on first mow, weed spray, milorganite application this week.

I will start at .75 hoc. Sod is currently 1" average.

What should my spacing be between the mow, weed, and milorganite application?


----------



## w0lfe

What I do, is fertilize and water one day, the next day weed spray, and then wait at least 2 days to mow.


----------



## Thor865

Temps for next week. Shouldn't be any more snow and or cold nights close to freezing 


Picture of backyard as of last week


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Fellow knoxvillian. Welcome. I would personally skip the milorganite since it is still unseasonably cool here and go with some ammonium sulfate at 1lb per 1000 sq ft for the first application. I alternated between milo and synthetic applications last year and it worked well.

Also I have plenty of prodiamine to spare so if you want some we can meet up and I will give you some. Also it's nice having another Knoxville Bermuda lawn @thegrassfactor will be pleased.


----------



## Thor865

Sounds good. Prob won't do Prodiamine until recommended which I'd assume is a summer app and then fall app?

And yes good to have some Knoxville people in here. Def helps. But FYI I'm from Kentucky and yes Go Cats!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

When your ready for it I have some so just let me know. Im from an Indian reservation in western New York so I don't follow much college. Instead it's "Go Bills" with 16 weeks of disappointment.


----------



## thegrassfactor

Fistertondeluxe said:


> When your ready for it I have some so just let me know. Im from an Indian reservation in western New York so I don't follow much college. Instead it's "Go Bills" with 16 weeks of disappointment.


Much like me being a Vol fan 😂

Good to see brethren in KVegas. We should get together for some adult beverages and spam the forum with sloppy pictures.


----------



## Thor865

Much like me being a Vol fan 😂

Good to see brethren in KVegas. We should get together for some adult beverages and spam the forum with sloppy pictures.
[/quote]

😂😂😂


----------



## Thor865

I was looking for everyone's input. Should I spot spray weeds in my new sod or blanket (Celsius) it is quite a lot around fence and threw seams. Didn't know if blanket would be fine or if I should spot spray since I have new sod (didn't think Celsius would harm it either way)


----------



## thegrassfactor

Blanket spray it. Edit: I'm a dumbass, I saw the picture


----------



## Thor865

thegrassfactor said:


> Blanket spray it. Edit: I'm a dumbass, I saw the picture


So don't blanket? Not sure what you mean by you saw the picture? lol


----------



## thegrassfactor

Do. Lanket it. I asked if it was 70% green. I forgot I looked at the picture. It's close enough.


----------



## Thor865

thegrassfactor said:


> Do. Lanket it. I asked if it was 70% green. I forgot I looked at the picture. It's close enough.


Gotcha thanks!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

thegrassfactor said:


> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ready for it I have some so just let me know. Im from an Indian reservation in western New York so I don't follow much college. Instead it's "Go Bills" with 16 weeks of disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> Much like me being a Vol fan 😂
> 
> Good to see brethren in KVegas. We should get together for some adult beverages and spam the forum with sloppy pictures.
Click to expand...

Sure you're not already hitting those adult beverages? My FIL is a Vol alumni. I really enjoy golfing with him, he's gonna be down here next month for 10 days. I'd love to take him to go see TN play a collegiate game sometime this year.


----------



## Thor865

Currently the sod is doing great I think. This is about average for the whole yard.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Have you put down a starter fert yet?


----------



## Thor865

I put down starter when sod was laid. And milorganite today.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Thor865 said:


> I put down starter when sod was laid. And milorganite today.


:thumbsup: Just keep it moist, and you'll be sitting pretty!


----------



## Thor865

Colonel K0rn said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put down starter when sod was laid. And milorganite today.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Just keep it moist, and you'll be sitting pretty!
Click to expand...

True true. I'm watering 3 times a week now. Laying off it as much to get roots to go deeper but it's all rooted. Couldn't pull it up if I tried


----------



## Thor865

Well after 5 straight days of rain and another tomorrow. I am excited that it will be mid 70's - 80's in Tennessee for the forseable future. I will post pics when I'm all greened up. Going for .5 hoc


----------



## Thor865

Here's how the backyard looks today. Wet wet wet. Bring on the sun!


----------



## Thor865

Cut the front today at 5/8 hoc. Didn't need to be mowed but just felt like it on this warm day.


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> ...Didn't need to be mowed but just felt like it on this warm day.


Those are the best cuts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Didn't need to be mowed but just felt like it on this warm day.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the best cuts. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Yeah for sure.

Would you recommend collecting the clippings until it's all greened up to prevent brown clippings just sitting on top?


----------



## Thor865

Cut back today at also 5/8 ; ready for this warm weather to get it green


----------



## gatormac2112

Looks like the JD is doing a great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865

gatormac2112 said:


> Looks like the JD is doing a great job! :thumbup:


Yeah doing good for sure! Found a nick in Bedknife but just gonna replace it this week


----------



## Thor865

Is this SDS or what? Little circle brown/yellowish spots. I have 4 in my backyard not close together at all.


----------



## Spammage

@Thor865 do you have a dog?


----------



## Thor865

Yes I didn't think it was that due to I bought those pee neutralizing things you put in the water! Guess they didn't work?


----------



## Thor865

Spammage said:


> @Thor865 do you have a dog?


And if it is a dog spot is there a fungicide that'll work for it or what?


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Seeing your new sod gives me hope for my green up. I will look for dog spot stuff as I will need that when my backyard takes off.


----------



## gatormac2112

I think the only way to prevent dog pee spots is to train them to go in a specific area only.


----------



## Spammage

We have actually been using these this year. This is the first product that I've found that seems to work, but they are a little pricey.


----------



## Alan

gatormac2112 said:


> I think the only way to prevent dog pee spots is to train them to go in a specific area only.


I think this too. I have two dogs(a male and a female). Male dogs tend to pee on vertical things(fence posts, walls, trees, etc.) whereas females squat an let it rip in one big pool on the ground(causing pee burn). I don't do anything to remedy it, I just chalk it up to a cost of having a pet and shrug it off-it is the back yard after all.


----------



## Thor865

Alan said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only way to prevent dog pee spots is to train them to go in a specific area only.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this too. I have two dogs(a male and a female). Male dogs tend to pee on vertical things(fence posts, walls, trees, etc.) whereas females squat an let it rip in one big pool on the ground(causing pee burn). I don't do anything to remedy it, I just chalk it up to a cost of having a pet and shrug it off-it is the back yard after all.
Click to expand...

If I didn't marry into these dogs (2 females) they'd be gone. But I think I'd go before them. So I'm gonna try everything I can. So a fungicide will not help if it's pee burn? What can be done to remedy those areas?


----------



## Spammage

Thor865 said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only way to prevent dog pee spots is to train them to go in a specific area only.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this too. I have two dogs(a male and a female). Male dogs tend to pee on vertical things(fence posts, walls, trees, etc.) whereas females squat an let it rip in one big pool on the ground(causing pee burn). I don't do anything to remedy it, I just chalk it up to a cost of having a pet and shrug it off-it is the back yard after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I didn't marry into these dogs (2 females) they'd be gone. But I think I'd go before them. So I'm gonna try everything I can. So a fungicide will not help if it's pee burn? What can be done to remedy those areas?
Click to expand...

The best remedy is to follow them around with a hose and flood the area when they go. The urea in urine is fertilizer after all, and will burn when to concentrated.


----------



## gatormac2112

Thor865 said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only way to prevent dog pee spots is to train them to go in a specific area only.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this too. I have two dogs(a male and a female). Male dogs tend to pee on vertical things(fence posts, walls, trees, etc.) whereas females squat an let it rip in one big pool on the ground(causing pee burn). I don't do anything to remedy it, I just chalk it up to a cost of having a pet and shrug it off-it is the back yard after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I didn't marry into these dogs (2 females) they'd be gone. But I think I'd go before them. So I'm gonna try everything I can. So a fungicide will not help if it's pee burn? What can be done to remedy those areas?
Click to expand...

I don't know that there is a remedy. I hate it for you after having just laid expensive sod down and investing in a greens mower. Can you section off an area for the dogs that you don't care about? Otherwise its going to be a tough road ahead for you. I'm kind of in the same boat. My wife wanted a German Shepherd, so reluctantly I agreed. My back yard is nothing but weeds and dirt, I was going to do a reno this year, but haven't pulled the trigger yet because of the dog killing what grass is there with pee and digging holes everywhere.


----------



## gatormac2112

Spammage said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this too. I have two dogs(a male and a female). Male dogs tend to pee on vertical things(fence posts, walls, trees, etc.) whereas females squat an let it rip in one big pool on the ground(causing pee burn). I don't do anything to remedy it, I just chalk it up to a cost of having a pet and shrug it off-it is the back yard after all.
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't marry into these dogs (2 females) they'd be gone. But I think I'd go before them. So I'm gonna try everything I can. So a fungicide will not help if it's pee burn? What can be done to remedy those areas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best remedy is to follow them around with a hose and flood the area when they go. The urea in urine is fertilizer after all, and will burn when to concentrated.
Click to expand...

That would get old real fast :lol:


----------



## Spammage

gatormac2112 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't marry into these dogs (2 females) they'd be gone. But I think I'd go before them. So I'm gonna try everything I can. So a fungicide will not help if it's pee burn? What can be done to remedy those areas?
> 
> 
> 
> The best remedy is to follow them around with a hose and flood the area when they go. The urea in urine is fertilizer after all, and will burn when to concentrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would get old real fast :lol:
Click to expand...

No doubt. That's why I get the treats. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Spammage do the treats actually work? Cause I'm seeing lots of spots showing up more often than I used to. That's probably because I've got a lot more bermuda in the back than I used to. :lol:


----------



## Spammage

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Spammage do the treats actually work? Cause I'm seeing lots of spots showing up more often than I used to. That's probably because I've got a lot more bermuda in the back than I used to. :lol:


Enough so that I bought two months worth when the first month supply ran out. I have two females and still have some spots that haven't healed from prior to getting these, but I'm not noticing any new spots. Summer heat may prove a different story, but for now I'm pleased.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Spammage said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Spammage do the treats actually work? Cause I'm seeing lots of spots showing up more often than I used to. That's probably because I've got a lot more bermuda in the back than I used to. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough so that I bought two months worth when the first month supply ran out. I have two females and still have some spots that haven't healed from prior to getting these, but I'm not noticing any new spots. Summer heat may prove a different story, but for now I'm pleased.
Click to expand...

Placing my order now :lol:


----------



## Thor865

I got that and the spray on amazon. No way in h*** is my dogs ruining this golf course of mine


----------



## gatormac2112

Ordered


----------



## Thor865

Mowed today. It's coming along nicely.


----------



## Thor865

Comparison to 8 days ago


----------



## gatormac2112

Thor865 said:


> Mowed today. It's coming along nicely.


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk

Youre gonna crush your neighbors, tigrand is one of the darkest greens...of course when you put some effort in.

I wish my trucut would go lower for mine. I got a new bed knife ..…...so it not as low as it once was (sounds like a country song)


----------



## Thor865

I have been pleasantly pleased so far considering not even 3 weeks ago we had freezing temps. 80's and up projected this week and furthermore. I have applied 1 lb N per sqft every 2 weeks since greening up. I assumed this would along with mowing at .6 every 3-4 days will promote lateral growth and fill in the seams a lot quicker


----------



## Thor865

You know the hardest thing I've found after cutting at .5 hoc?

Getting my stihl weed eater to cut at .5 hoc &#128514;

I plan on leveling soon. It needs it like bad!

With it being new sod and it just here recently taking off would I still be fine leveling in a few weeks or wait more towards mid June?

And what I've read and learned is cut it low (was gonna cut it down to .3) 1 Ton sand per sqft, need a drag mat, landscape rake, push broom, gorilla cart/wheelbarrow and fertilizer and water it in after it's done.

I didn't plan on aerating or scalping it too low. Worried with hitting dirt in a lot of areas due to the main issues is with where irrigation ditches were dug it has settled and cutting at .5 nearly scalps those dips.

Watched @Ware video and timeline and still concerned with how much sand I am expected to put down. And a part of me is worried I'll be looking out at a dead lawn covered in golf course sand

Anything I missed or anything you want to add would be helpful!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Thor865 said:


> You know the hardest thing I've found after cutting at .5 hoc?
> 
> Getting my stihl weed eater to cut at .5 hoc 😂
> 
> I plan on leveling soon. It needs it like bad!
> 
> With it being new sod and it just here recently taking off would I still be fine leveling in a few weeks or wait more towards mid June?
> 
> And what I've read and learned is cut it low (was gonna cut it down to .3) 1 Ton sand per sqft, need a drag mat, landscape rake, push broom, gorilla cart/wheelbarrow and fertilizer and water it in after it's done.
> 
> I didn't plan on aerating or scalping it too low. Worried with hitting dirt in a lot of areas due to the main issues is with where irrigation ditches were dug it has settled and cutting at .5 nearly scalps those dips.
> 
> Watched @Ware video and timeline and still concerned with how much sand I am expected to put down. And a part of me is worried I'll be looking out at a dead lawn covered in golf course sand
> 
> Anything I missed or anything you want to add would be helpful!


Good luck trying to kill the Bermuda haha. 
Only thing I can think of is that you could probably just set it back a bit but it will definitely grow through the sand. I sanded celebration Bermuda just 3 weeks after sodding and it grew in just fine. My plan after sodding is to let it root for about a month with minimal mowing. Then I plan to scalp, aerate, and toodress in order to be able to start maintaining it at .25". 
You'll be surprised how well Bermuda grows through sand.


----------



## Flynt2799

Thor865 said:


> You know the hardest thing I've found after cutting at .5 hoc?
> 
> Getting my stihl weed eater to cut at .5 hoc 😂
> 
> I plan on leveling soon. It needs it like bad!
> 
> With it being new sod and it just here recently taking off would I still be fine leveling in a few weeks or wait more towards mid June?
> 
> And what I've read and learned is cut it low (was gonna cut it down to .3) 1 Ton sand per sqft, need a drag mat, landscape rake, push broom, gorilla cart/wheelbarrow and fertilizer and water it in after it's done.
> 
> I didn't plan on aerating or scalping it too low. Worried with hitting dirt in a lot of areas due to the main issues is with where irrigation ditches were dug it has settled and cutting at .5 nearly scalps those dips.
> 
> Watched @Ware video and timeline and still concerned with how much sand I am expected to put down. And a part of me is worried I'll be looking out at a dead lawn covered in golf course sand
> 
> Anything I missed or anything you want to add would be helpful!


Everything you listed looks great. Only thing I would change is the amount of sand, I have 2800sqft of usable yard. Had three delivered and ran out half way through the final section of the front yard(back and sides had already been done.) picked up another yard and used every last bit of it as well. The gorilla cart will be your biggest time/back saver.


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> You know the hardest thing I've found after cutting at .5 hoc?
> 
> Getting my stihl weed eater to cut at .5 hoc


A Landscape Blade is the answer. :thumbup:

Landscape Blade from R&R
Landscape Blade vs. String Trimmer​


Thor865 said:


> Watched Ware's video and timeline and still concerned with how much sand I am expected to put down...


You can always break it down into smaller projects if it makes you more comfortable.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I'll let you give my landscape blade a spin when you borrow my drag mat.


----------



## Thor865

Fistertondeluxe said:


> I'll let you give my landscape blade a spin when you borrow my drag mat.


I want to get one just unsure of compatability with my stihl fs56. I could do the $300 for it to fit on that. Just couldn't pay the price for the stand alone. Remember I just re did the whole yard 😬

But I'll take a whirl with yours and see what it's like! What part of Knox you in?


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> I want to get one just unsure of compatability with my stihl fs56....


It should fit your Stihl no problem.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@Thor865 and @Ware I can confirm it works fine on mine. Trying to edge with it put it under some strain. Just gives me a reason to get a blade edger

I'm on the border or Farragut and Hardin Valley. Off Campbell Station


----------



## Thor865

Fistertondeluxe said:


> @Thor865 and @Ware I can confirm it works fine on mine. Trying to edge with it put it under some strain. Just gives me a reason to get a blade edger
> 
> I'm on the border or Farragut and Hardin Valley. Off Campbell Station


@Ware @Fisheryondeluxe I'll sure try it out. I was out your way yesterday for Att off Edison dr


----------



## Thor865

I'm also pretty sure when they say "Tifgrand" they mean really grand. This stuff is so green and dense. Not sure why my JD isn't striping though? Maybe it's me?


----------



## Thor865




----------



## Reel Low Dad

Your yards greening up nice and if you ventured into the culdesac you would have found me.


----------



## Thor865

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Your yards greening up nice and if you ventured into the culdesac you would have found me.


Next time I'm that way I'll hit you up. Funny I was in your subdivision.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I'm usually poking around in the yard. You're welcome to stop by anytime and @thegrassfactor said we should get together for some adult beverages some time.


----------



## Thor865

Me too. Always out there wanting to do more


----------



## thegrassfactor

Give me a call Thor, I'll bring you some treats. Ask @Fistertondeluxe &#128513;


----------



## Iriasj2009

Thor865 said:


>


 :thumbup: looking good!


----------



## Thor865

I'm liking the progress over the past few weeks. Few problem areas but hoping it'll fix itself with plenty of water and N.


----------



## gatormac2112

Looks great! Much better than my sod looked


----------



## Thor865

gatormac2112 said:


> Looks great! Much better than my sod looked


I have put 1lb/N per 1,000 every 2 weeks and I believe that has been the difference. And I have in ground irrigation so plenty of the H2O

I had been using just milo but I ordered Scott's green max and southern ag chelated iron today and gonna try that out as I believe that'll take it to the next level (then I'm gonna cover it with sand and try again)


----------



## gatormac2112

Well your sod just looks of higher quality. I wasn't pleased with the sod when I saw it, but it was already down. It looks fine now, but it was just crappy quality sod. For the back yard I am going with a more reputable sod farm.


----------



## Thor865

gatormac2112 said:


> Well your sod just looks of higher quality. I wasn't pleased with the sod when I saw it, but it was already down. It looks fine now, but it was just crappy quality sod. For the back yard I am going with a more reputable sod farm.


I used SuperSod. Don't know if they're reputable or not or considered more "big box" store type sod supplier but it was few options for Tifgrand delivered to eastern Tennessee.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Why am I just now finding a new tifgrand lawn? Looking good! Excited to see the progress on this. Come July it's going to look great.


----------



## Thor865

Bunnysarefat said:


> Why am I just now finding a new tifgrand lawn? Looking good! Excited to see the progress on this. Come July it's going to look great.


Thanks! And yes July is what I'm looking forward too as it should be fully recovered from leveling and looking good!


----------



## jayhawk

Now we just need @Iriasj2009 for friendly competition.

That's a lot of N


----------



## Thor865

jayhawk said:


> Now we just need @Iriasj2009 for friendly competition.
> 
> That's a lot of N


Is there such a thing as too much N? 🙀


----------



## gatormac2112

Thor865 said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just need for friendly competition.
> 
> That's a lot of N
> 
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as too much N? 🙀
Click to expand...

For zoysia, yes


----------



## Iriasj2009

jayhawk said:


> Now we just need @Iriasj2009 for friendly competition.
> 
> That's a lot of N


Ive been seeing a lot of new members on here such as Thor and I definitely have competition haha. I just hope we all get to share the dos and donts which is why I am here. Great pics Thor!


----------



## Thor865

Updating again today just for my own sake. Cut at .58 hoc, replaced Bedknife today and backlapped. So far happy with results. Dog spots are recovering surprisingly.

Putting down pgr as soon as possible. Big thanks to @thegrassfactor for his consultation and goodies today.


----------



## Thor865

Looking for advice on my liquid apps. Here's what I currently have to put down and my plan.

RGS , Air8, D-Thatch, Southern AG liquid iron, and TNex

I was going to do a combo of iron rgs air8 and dthatch at min rate of each per 1k tomorrow. I fertilized 1lb N per 1k today.

Sunday after mow I was going to apply .2 fl ou of TNex per 1k.

If this seems logical or if you think I can combine TNex in there as well for one app just let me know what y'all think.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I want to say @Colonel K0rn was going to mix his tnex with the rgs but not positive.


----------



## Ware

@Thor865 @thegrassfactor I'm a little disappointed you guys didn't invite me to the party. :bandit:


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> I'm a little disappointed you guys didn't invite me to the party. :bandit:


So glad the JD 220E found a worthy home!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@Thor865 @thegrassfactor there was a party?


----------



## Thor865

Fistertondeluxe said:


> @Thor865 @thegrassfactor there was a party?


I wouldn't say party but if more people were there than party it could of been.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Fistertondeluxe said:


> I want to say @Colonel K0rn was going to mix his tnex with the rgs but not positive.


I actually opted to apply the PGR with my DFW wand, as it's calibrated, and I'm doing my conversion to my Chapin sprayer later today (Saturday) so I can have it calibrated to do the same later on. It'll make it easier to use that machine to spray systemic apps as well as soil apps, rather than doing them 2 gallons at a time with the hand can (PGR).


----------



## Thor865

Colonel K0rn said:


> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say @Colonel K0rn was going to mix his tnex with the rgs but not positive.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually opted to apply the PGR with my DFW wand, as it's calibrated, and I'm doing my conversion to my Chapin sprayer later today (Saturday) so I can have it calibrated to do the same later on. It'll make it easier to use that machine to spray systemic apps as well as soil apps, rather than doing them 2 gallons at a time with the hand can (PGR).
Click to expand...

When y'all say "calibrate" your sprayer you mean just knowing how fast you walk and how much your putting out per 1k. Not technically anything to do with the sprayer?


----------



## Spammage

Thor865 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say @Colonel K0rn was going to mix his tnex with the rgs but not positive.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually opted to apply the PGR with my DFW wand, as it's calibrated, and I'm doing my conversion to my Chapin sprayer later today (Saturday) so I can have it calibrated to do the same later on. It'll make it easier to use that machine to spray systemic apps as well as soil apps, rather than doing them 2 gallons at a time with the hand can (PGR).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When y'all say "calibrate" your sprayer you mean just knowing how fast you walk and how much your putting out per 1k. Not technically anything to do with the sprayer?
Click to expand...

Correct, you are actually calibrating yourself.


----------



## Thor865

Spammage said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually opted to apply the PGR with my DFW wand, as it's calibrated, and I'm doing my conversion to my Chapin sprayer later today (Saturday) so I can have it calibrated to do the same later on. It'll make it easier to use that machine to spray systemic apps as well as soil apps, rather than doing them 2 gallons at a time with the hand can (PGR).
> 
> 
> 
> When y'all say "calibrate" your sprayer you mean just knowing how fast you walk and how much your putting out per 1k. Not technically anything to do with the sprayer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, you are actually calibrating yourself.
Click to expand...

👍


----------



## Thor865

I'm learning the mower still and all but I think I'll get the hang of it sooner or later.

Applied rgs + chelated iron today.


----------



## Thor865

Guess I'll finish soaking wet thanks to the rain.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Looking good. Are you still going to level this weekend with the high chance of rain?


----------



## Thor865

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Looking good. Are you still going to level this weekend with the high chance of rain?


No I'm having to postpone it until the weather cooperates. Unfortunately. But from what others have said wet sand isn't a good recipe for smoothing out


----------



## green is king 01

Do you plan on scalping before you level? My sod was laid in March as well. I'm just not sure if I should scalp first?? Too much stress on new sod??


----------



## Thor865

green is king 01 said:


> Do you plan on scalping before you level? My sod was laid in March as well. I'm just not sure if I should scalp first?? Too much stress on new sod??


No I don't plan on scalping very low. My current hoc is about .6. Gonna take it down some. But I'll take others advice if they think I should. @Ware @g-man @Movingshrub @Colonel K0rn @Iriasj2009 @Mightyquinn and @whoever else lol


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> No I don't plan on scalping very low. My current hoc is about .6. Gonna take it down some. But I'll take others advice if they think I should.


I like to remove as much plant material as I can before leveling, but you'll probably be fine either way.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Hey, that looks like it's greened up nicely. I'm also not familiar with levelling, as I'm waiting for it to dry out here before I can get my first truckload down. I still have some water in the front standing, as we've had a very rainy two weeks, with something else stirring round in the ocean.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Ware said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't plan on scalping very low. My current hoc is about .6. Gonna take it down some. But I'll take others advice if they think I should.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to remove as much plant material as I can before leveling, but you'll probably be fine either way.
Click to expand...

The more you can remove, the better the results. It's easier to spread and find the low spots but it could slow down recovery vs not scalping it super low. I scalped 3 week old sod before and it grew in just fine. Your plan sounds fine tho, but don't expect it to be your last sanding.


----------



## Thor865

I noticed some areas of my yard where it looks like I have some type of weed popping up. It's just slightly longer than my Bermuda but up close looks same. Could be just areas where the Ground is lower and the increased water has those spots growing slightly faster but tell me what you think. And it's hard to capture what I see by eye threw my camera.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Looks kinda like my front where it went to seed.


----------



## Thor865

Yeah I'm not sure. I cut it today so it all looks same again but thought I'd seen something like it on here before as a weed but didn't know


----------



## Thor865

Mowed today and applied Tnex at .2 oz/1k


----------



## Guest

Looks good! That tifgrand is so dark green it's beautiful


----------



## Thor865

firefighter11 said:


> Looks good! That tifgrand is so dark green it's beautiful


I have been pleasantly surprised just how dark a green it is compared to other Bermuda's


----------



## Thor865

Well came home all excited to mow and didn't rain all day and then.........



Oh and I guess I got the best wife ever she got me a little present (too bad I couldn't use it today)


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@Thor865 If you need some grease to get by I got you covered


----------



## Thor865

Leveling this week. Excited for progress


----------



## Colonel K0rn

All that's missing is the package of Gatorade from Sam's club, some Advil and Coppertone. You'll be good!


----------



## Thor865

Colonel K0rn said:


> All that's missing is the package of Gatorade from Sam's club, some Advil and Coppertone. You'll be good!


I'll pre game some Vicodin and have icy hot on standby.

Ordered 8 tons white golf sand today


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Cats in a twelve mile radius have suddenly gained interest.


----------



## Thor865

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Cats in a twelve mile radius have suddenly gained interest.


22 birdshot on standby


----------



## Thor865

I have seen if discussed in the lawn leveling post about timing GDD end to promote rebound growth and therefore less time waiting for recovery.

By accident I kinda did this. I'm currently at 175/225 GDD and will be leveling this Wednesday 6/6. And should be at full GDD by week end so I should be able to document my process and see if recovery seems quicker than others.


----------



## Spammage

Spammage said:


> Summer heat may prove a different story, but for now I'm pleased.


@Thor865 @Colonel K0rn
@gatormac2112

Unfortunately, I was right. With the heat and drought we have had in DFW, the spots have resurfaced. Are the treats working for you guys?


----------



## Thor865

Spammage said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Summer heat may prove a different story, but for now I'm pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> @Thor865 @Colonel K0rn
> @gatormac2112
> 
> Unfortunately, I was right. With the heat and drought we have had in DFW, the spots have resurfaced. Are the treats working for you guys?
Click to expand...

I think they are helping. Not saying it's a cure all but they definitely help minimize. I think it helps timing the treats to when the dogs won't be peeing for a while like before night and then first thing in morning. I give 2 to my dog due to weight. So that's how I do it.


----------



## Bmossin

Thor865 said:


> Mowed today and applied Tnex at .2 oz/1k


I love the dominance compared to you neighbors yard...you're just putting him to shame


----------



## Thor865

Bmossin said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed today and applied Tnex at .2 oz/1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the dominance compared to you neighbors yard...you're just putting him to shame
Click to expand...

Thanks Everyone here has fescue so it's not hard to dominate 😂


----------



## Thor865

Not a live stream but progress pics


----------



## Thor865




----------



## Thor865

Back is dragged and ready for Fert and h2o


----------



## Alan

Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Looking good. Glad you got it down before the 90+ temps coming soon


----------



## Ware

It's so beautiful.


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> It's so beautiful.


It's all finished fertilized and water set to twice a day. I used about 7 yards for 5k sqft. Feel like I just killed my grass 😐


----------



## Reel Low Dad

How did the drag mat work out for you?


----------



## Thor865

Fistertondeluxe said:


> How did the drag mat work out for you?


Did pretty well. I actually finished it out with the push broom. But the drag mat pulled all the excess sand around where I was deep in some areas so it did great for that. Def recommend it for whoever does leveling.


----------



## Alan

Thor865 said:


> ...Feel like I just killed my grass 😐


Hahaha, maybe, just maybe if you spread gasoline instead of sand you would have killed it.


----------



## Thor865

Alan said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Feel like I just killed my grass 😐
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, maybe, just maybe if you spread gasoline instead of sand you would have killed it.
Click to expand...

That's comforting. I'm just not gonna look at it till next Friday


----------



## Thor865

4 days past leveling. Update pics. Not really a before on front but it was covered as back was.


----------



## Ware

It's looking great!


----------



## jayhawk

Wow, that's topdressing!


----------



## Thor865

jayhawk said:


> Wow, that's topdressing!


Go big or go home!


----------



## Thor865

Better update of front yard progression. (Courtesy of my doorbell)

Not sure when is right time to mow. Some areas are looking tall but don't want to mess up areas that have not grown threw yet.

6/6



6/11


----------



## Thor865

Mowed at .5. Put down 100lbs of Milo, rgs, and spot sprayed weeds with Celsius. Be outta town this week so we will see what it looks like next weekend.


----------



## Thor865

Drove 7 hours back from myrtle beach today and mowed at .5 / Definitely went beyond the 1/3. Update pics from leveling as well. I have never showed the right side yard due to it was horrible because of an irrigation leak that took 5 weeks to fix after sod was laid.


----------



## g-man

I like that mower.


----------



## Thor865

g-man said:


> I like that mower.


Me like as well


----------



## Thor865

Update today. Mower is having QOC issues but I believe it's due to the leveling because the rest of front isn't doing it. I backlapped even though it was cutting just fine but it didn't help. You can see the difference between the front and side yard. It also is doing the same issue in areas of backyard. So not sure if anyone else has experienced that after leveling and can point me in right direction to resolve it.

Edit: hoc and Foc Match as well. Cutting with 11 blade on my JD 220E with foc set to highest of .48.


----------



## Thor865

Kinda got the mower kinks out. Not quite though. But double cut at .48


----------



## Ahab1997

Really looking good Thor!


----------



## Thor865

Ahab1997 said:


> Really looking good Thor!


Thanks much appreciated!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

You are giving me hope that my Bermuda transition can be successful. I won't be able to go as low as you as a reel mower is in not in the cards but your lawn has me excited for mine. I know Bermuda is out of the norm for our area but I've always like being different.


----------



## Thor865

TN Hawkeye said:


> You are giving me hope that my Bermuda transition can be successful. I won't be able to go as low as you as a reel mower is in not in the cards but your lawn has me excited for mine. I know Bermuda is out of the norm for our area but I've always like being different.


Yeah you don't see much Bermuda in this area unless you go to the nice subdivisions. But I much prefer the look compared to fescue. I also expect to have a green lawn from late April to late October early November. Depending on our ever changing springs and falls.

Edit: I read your journal and its looking great to me. Check out @thegrassfactor and watch his weekly live stream if you don't already on sunday evenings. He lives in Knoxville and can help in your transition if you have any questions as well.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Thank you. I seem to always miss the live show and can only watch it afterwards. I'll try to remember tonight. I don't expect you to constantly follow my journal but if you happen to take a peek and see something I'm doing wrong please let me know. You and the other East Tennesseans are miles ahead of me when it comes to Bermuda knowledge.


----------



## Thor865

TN Hawkeye said:


> Thank you. I seem to always miss the live show and can only watch it afterwards. I'll try to remember tonight. I don't expect you to constantly follow my journal but if you happen to take a peek and see something I'm doing wrong please let me know. You and the other East Tennesseans are miles ahead of me when it comes to Bermuda knowledge.


I've learned everything here from other members. A wealth of knowledge all around. Bermuda bible and Bermuda Triangle is what i read to get started and all in all Bermuda is easy to maintain. I mean sure with a reel mowing at 1/2inch I mow 2-3 times a week. And still 2 times a week using PGR. But besides the mowing commitment the rest is a breeze to learn in weed control, N requirements, and if you mess it up and spray too much, it's bermuda and it'll recover from just about everything.


----------



## Thor865

Mowing at .55, groomer at .40


----------



## Thor865




----------



## Ral1121

Looking great. Love the deep green you are getting.


----------



## Thor865

Ral1121 said:


> Looking great. Love the deep green you are getting.


Thanks!


----------



## Thor865

JD tech picked up my mower and checked everything out and said there was no issue anywhere. He cut with it elsewhere and said it cut great. He brought it back to my house and mowed it himself and said he believes when I leveled with sand that something with the drag mat or how I did it caused the ridges threwout the yard. Not sure what I did wrong not seeing anyone else have anywhere close to the problems I'm having now. And pretty much defeated as the yard looked pretty good before minus irrigation ditches and now the whole yard looks like a bunch of tiny waves.

😩😩😩

My question now is what are my options to fix it?

@Ware @Greendoc 
@Mightyquinn 
@Colonel K0rn


----------



## Greendoc

If you can, increase the FOC just a little. Washboarding can mean that the reel is not rotating fast enough for turf conditions. With my fixed FOC with the GM, I normally do not get washboarding until I am down to 0.1. I know my FOC is way too high to mow at 1/2, but I do not get the ridges. I believe @Ware posted at Toro table listing FOC and HOC for the GM mowers. Even with an 8 blade reel and the clip kit, I am still rotating fast to do 1/2".


----------



## Ral1121

maybe you need to verticut to thin out the canopy and cut stolons. Mower might be floating?


----------



## Thor865

Greendoc said:


> If you can, increase the FOC just a little. Washboarding can mean that the reel is not rotating fast enough for turf conditions. With my fixed FOC with the GM, I normally do not get washboarding until I am down to 0.1. I know my FOC is way too high to mow at 1/2, but I do not get the ridges. I believe @Ware posted at Toro table listing FOC and HOC for the GM mowers. Even with an 8 blade reel and the clip kit, I am still rotating fast to do 1/2".


I have tried that and same thing.

I'm thinking of scalping to .2 and aerating and seeing what happens


----------



## nt5000

It looks like the perpendicular passes take out the waves. Is that right?

edit: oh wait. Now I went back and looked at older pics and I can see the waves back then.


Thor865 said:


> Back is dragged and ready for Fert and h2o


Edit AGAIN: I think I can see the waves in these pics too almost a month before you leveled.


Thor865 said:


> I'm liking the progress over the past few weeks. Few problem areas but hoping it'll fix itself with plenty of water and N.


 Maybe they were there before, but now they are more obvious because the grass is thicker and healthier. Was your sod flat or in a roll?

If it is the ground, would a big heavy roller help?


----------



## Iriasj2009

Ral1121 said:


> maybe you need to verticut to thin out the canopy and cut stolons. Mower might be floating?


This is my guess. My JD180b used to float on top and gave me the same issue and after verticutting and sanding, the issue went away. I haven't seen many of the members here verticutting their lawns too often, but I verticutted my lawn every 4-6 weeks last seasons and it really helped with mowing at a true HOC vs floating on top.


----------



## nt5000

I'm going Sherlock Holmes on this one, haha. See edits ^^^


----------



## Greendoc

Thor865 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, increase the FOC just a little. Washboarding can mean that the reel is not rotating fast enough for turf conditions. With my fixed FOC with the GM, I normally do not get washboarding until I am down to 0.1. I know my FOC is way too high to mow at 1/2, but I do not get the ridges. I believe @Ware posted at Toro table listing FOC and HOC for the GM mowers. Even with an 8 blade reel and the clip kit, I am still rotating fast to do 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried that and same thing.
> 
> I'm thinking of scalping to .2 and aerating and seeing what happens
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan. No need to aerate. But you do scalp. You also cut down on the N. Now that I think about it, your grass is literally growing faster than you can keep it mowed and density is excessive. To keep density manageable, I reduce N, water, and I scalp down. After scalping down, I mow low, but not extremely often. Mowing often but at high heights of cut increases density.


----------



## Thor865

nt5000 said:


> It looks like the perpendicular passes take out the waves. Is that right?
> 
> edit: oh wait. Now I went back and looked at older pics and I can see the waves back then.
> 
> 
> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back is dragged and ready for Fert and h2o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit AGAIN: I think I can see the waves in these pics too almost a month before you leveled.
> 
> 
> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking the progress over the past few weeks. Few problem areas but hoping it'll fix itself with plenty of water and N.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they were there before, but now they are more obvious because the grass is thicker and healthier. Was your sod flat or in a roll?
> 
> If it is the ground, would a big heavy roller help?
Click to expand...

Sod was in a roll. And maybe that's true it being settled longer showing more issues. Hoping a scalp and roll will improve it


----------



## jayhawk

yeah, lay off the 'roids  (N) .....it is supposed to be less needy than the more common bermudas. its' got some great color doesn't it?


----------



## Thor865

jayhawk said:


> yeah, lay off the 'roids  (N) .....it is supposed to be less needy than the more common bermudas. its' got some great color doesn't it?


I'm sorry my grass is an addict


----------



## Thor865

So how many times can I theoretically scalp and top dress in a year ? Cause I'm very unhappy with how last one did so second time here we come


----------



## nt5000

At least one more time this year. DO IT!!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@thegrassfactor paid a visit today and I was able to visually witness my yard get more level. In all seriousness we have plenty of time for at least one more leveling this year. I had vigorous growth until the first week of October last year.


----------



## Thor865

Don't know what happened today. Maybe it was the change of direction. But no waves so guess I'll be cutting this way for a bit. My day has been made to look at a lawn cut nice with no waves 😭😭😭


----------



## gatormac2112

Looks great! So glad the JD is doing so well for you.


----------



## Alan

Thor865 said:


> Don't know what happened today. Maybe it was the change of direction. But no waves so guess I'll be cutting this way for a bit. My day has been made to look at a lawn cut nice with no waves 😭😭😭


That looks great. Just over a month ago it looked like a beach.


----------



## Thor865

gatormac2112 said:


> Looks great! So glad the JD is doing so well for you.


We've had some ups and downs recently. But it's a great mower!


----------



## Thor865

Alan said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what happened today. Maybe it was the change of direction. But no waves so guess I'll be cutting this way for a bit. My day has been made to look at a lawn cut nice with no waves 😭😭😭
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great. Just over a month ago it looked like a beach.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, so surprising how it just fills in so quickly. Next year I'm planning a double leveling


----------



## Thor865

Update pics today. Just been on cruise mowing every 2-3 days. No PGR still.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Thor865 said:


> So how many times can I theoretically scalp and top dress in a year ? Cause I'm very unhappy with how last one did so second time here we come


Sorry I'm late at replying. 
I don't think there's a set number and it's different for all locations but you should be able to scalp and topdress as late as late August. Here in Houston I've done it as late as the first week of October.

It will take more levelings until your happy with the results.


----------



## Iriasj2009

The tifgrand is looking great btw and looks real thick considering you just leveled. 
Now all you need is a verticutter!


----------



## Thor865

Iriasj2009 said:


> The tifgrand is looking great btw and looks real thick considering you just leveled.
> Now all you need is a verticutter!


Thanks im just ready for next year and a fringe height lawn


----------



## Iriasj2009

Thor865 said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tifgrand is looking great btw and looks real thick considering you just leveled.
> Now all you need is a verticutter!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks im just ready for next year and a fringe height lawn
Click to expand...

Yes definitely ready for next year as this year I won't be doing much to the lawn. What is your target HOC?


----------



## Thor865

Iriasj2009 said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tifgrand is looking great btw and looks real thick considering you just leveled.
> Now all you need is a verticutter!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks im just ready for next year and a fringe height lawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely ready for next year as this year I won't be doing much to the lawn. What is your target HOC?
Click to expand...

I'm shooting for 5/16 for the majority and then one section at putting green height .125?


----------



## Thor865

Yard looks like sh**. Feel free to suggest fixes.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Is The yard getting too much or too little water? Too me it looks too thick... seems like it could benefit from using a verticutter. Aren't you using a groomer? Is so, at what depth?


----------



## Thor865

Iriasj2009 said:


> Is The yard getting too much or too little water? Too me it looks too thick... seems like it could benefit from using a verticutter. Aren't you using a groomer? Is so, at what depth?


We have got plenty of rain recently but with a few dry days in between. I have been using my groomer not every mow but every other. Hoc was 1/2 and groomer was set to .4

Seems like I need to scalp then verticut. It's just pushing being late in season but I think I'm gonna do it if the weather ever cooperates


----------



## Iriasj2009

I actually verticutted in 2 directions today and I'm mowing at .42"... the idea is to keep the turf in check and keep it from getting out of hand in order for me to not require to perform a scalp or "reset it". The damage was minimal and should be back to normal in 2-3 days. You can hardly tell I did anything. I'm planning on adding this to my maintenance schedule every 4weeks. I will update my thread later.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Too much rain doesn't help either. I bet you could push the groomer a tad lower, maybe .3 or even .25"... I'm not using my groomer just yet but I've set it at an aggressive setting before, 50-60% below the HOC with great results.


----------



## Thor865

Iriasj2009 said:


> Too much rain doesn't help either. I bet you could push the groomer a tad lower, maybe .3 or even .25"... I'm not using my groomer just yet but I've set it at an aggressive setting before, 50-60% below the HOC with great results.


Right I'm just wondering how to fix all the browned areas. I just fertilized so that's not the problem. Been same schedule for everything since May. And all of a sudden it's dying out


----------



## Thor865

Scalped to .35, verticut, and mowed again to collect everything. Applied .5lb/1k N of 22-0-6 and curative rate of fungicide granular and liquid propiconazol & izoxystrobin.


----------



## Alan

When I've scalped:

Me: Take that Bermuda-hahaha
Bermuda:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgLfOrVJJMg

and most of the time with a vengeance. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Thor865

Guess it's greened up some. Cut today at .5. Might of been .55 long 😂


----------



## Reel Low Dad

That is greening back up quick. looking great!


----------



## Thor865

Fistertondeluxe said:


> That is greening back up quick. looking great!


Front is still under the PGR spell.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Thor865 said:


> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is greening back up quick. looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> Front is still under the PGR spell.
Click to expand...

Hopefully it's recovering well!

What rate did you use PGR at?


----------



## Thor865

Iriasj2009 said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is greening back up quick. looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> Front is still under the PGR spell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully it's recovering well!
> 
> What rate did you use PGR at?
Click to expand...

I've always used .25/1k with good results.


----------



## Thor865

Fully recovered from scalp. Showing no signs of stress from Celsius + quinclorac + mso post 3 days.

Added an echo edger to the arsenal.


----------



## Thor865

Cruising into dormancy. Don't tell my grass that or the 90* temps.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

If this year is like last you will be green through most of October


----------



## Thor865

Fistertondeluxe said:


> If this year is like last you will be green through most of October


I'm expecting the Tifgrand to last until early November, and an earlier green up. But with weather we will see.


----------



## Thor865

Beautiful day for a mow


----------



## g-man

Thor865 said:


> Yard looks like sh**. Feel free to suggest fixes.


I agree. Round up that bermuda weed.


----------



## Thor865

g-man said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yard looks like sh**. Feel free to suggest fixes.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Round up that bermuda weed.
Click to expand...

I'd be jealous too


----------



## Thor865

Still going strong. Applied pre em last week and going to put down some 0-0-21 today 1lb per 1k and another 1lb per 1k in 30 days. No more N. Last N app was late August.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Thor865 said:


> Still going strong. Applied pre em last week and going to put down some 0-0-21 today 1lb per 1k and another 1lb per 1k in 30 days. No more N. Last N app was late August.


Awesome!!!


----------



## N LA Hacker

Total domination.


----------



## Thor865

Thanks for the praise (far to go to be worthy) @N LA Hacker @LawnNeighborSam


----------



## Thor865

For some reason I'm getting scalping issues late in the season and an overall crap quality of cut. Lawn is pissin me off lately and be glad when it's dormant. Currently at .65 hoc. Ending the season at 1" hoc I guess.


----------



## Iriasj2009

To me your lawn looks a bit bumpy, which could be why you're having issues. I gave up on trying to maintain at .3" after continuous scalping and so I raised the HOC to .55". It will take me multiple sandings in order to reach heights below .3". I know it sucks but If I were you, I would focus on keeping the lawn green, even if it means raising your height.

Also, when mowing with an 11+ blade reel, your quality of cut will diminish when mowing above .6". This is from personal experience. How smooth would you say your lawn is on a scale from 1-10 , ten being the smoothest? Do you feel like your floating on top of your lawn when mowing?


----------



## Thor865

Iriasj2009 said:


> To me your lawn looks a bit bumpy, which could be why you're having issues. I gave up on trying to maintain at .3" after continuous scalping and so I raised the HOC to .55". It will take me multiple sandings in order to reach heights below .3". I know it sucks but If I were you, I would focus on keeping the lawn green, even if it means raising your height.
> 
> Also, when mowing with an 11+ blade reel, your quality of cut will diminish when mowing above .6". This is from personal experience. How smooth would you say your lawn is on a scale from 1-10 , ten being the smoothest? Do you feel like your floating on top of your lawn when mowing?


Yeah it is smoother since leveling but I would say it's still a 4/10 and 10 being where I want it to be.

Backyard isn't scalping

I'm doing 2-3 levelings next year in May/June/July time frame and will continue to do so until I'm satisfied.

I'll be letting it grow out and then cutting at 1" until dormant in 5-6 weeks


----------



## Thor865

Lawn is struggling. I will see y'all next spring. 
Here's to hoping for a better year next year.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Sorry to hear man, I'm sure next year we'll get you where you need to be. This past month has been rough. If it's not raining, it's pouring. Cloudy and gloomy. Luckily I haven't developed any fungus issues. PGR has helped me out a lot although ever since I started applying it, I feel the Bermuda overall texture and appearance has declined. Of course, the weather probably plays a big factor. Just wanted to share since I know you have been applying it and I wonder if it is just not liking the PGR. I've read online of others not having luck with PGR on their tifgrand Bermuda. There is an area where I punched holes and applied milorganite with some starter fertilizer and that area is lush and green compared to the rest of the lawn.


----------



## Thor865

Iriasj2009 said:


> Sorry to hear man, I'm sure next year we'll get you where you need to be. This past month has been rough. If it's not raining, it's pouring. Cloudy and gloomy. Luckily I haven't developed any fungus issues. PGR has helped me out a lot although ever since I started applying it, I feel the Bermuda overall texture and appearance has declined. Of course, the weather probably plays a big factor. Just wanted to share since I know you have been applying it and I wonder if it is just not liking the PGR. I've read online of others not having luck with PGR on their tifgrand Bermuda. There is an area where I punched holes and applied milorganite with some starter fertilizer and that area is lush and green compared to the rest of the lawn.


Yeah once I can get the mower looked at, and do some more leveling I'll be able to know more as to what happened this year and causing the issues I had late in season. PGR was fine earlier in the year. So not sure what problems others have been having.


----------

